# Smoking on some Jeanguy and Diablo OG KUSH KIEF.



## DavesMegaBBC (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey guys im from Canada, new to the forum , Ive been lurking here for a while decided to join in the fun  . 

The photo below is a mostly the jeanguy its a sativa hybrid bud from quebec region indoor plant , very potent , but its the dryness of the bud that really intrigued me and is how I 

Got this much kief in the first place . Most of the time I just press the kief with some average homemade supplies you can find without walking to the store , its potent , high 

quality and you can transport where ever you want . People wonder why would I press my kief , instead of just plaing sprinkling the powder on my bowl and smoking it , well 

normal kief will burn alot faster since the molecules are not compressed like pressed /hash kief. Not only this but the buzz from kief and pressed kief is completly different and 

that is for you to try and compare as I cannot really explain it right now 



Sum pressed hash I just made as well


----------



## burwoodkush (Dec 31, 2012)

wud up homeboy from Canada

I grew some Diablo OG last year, that is some spicy stuff! I love it. 
I would soooooo enjoy that kief of yours, very nice!

I've been working on my hash making skills over the past year, 
but I loves me some kief! Delicious!

HAPPY GROWING/TOKING!


----------



## DavesMegaBBC (Dec 31, 2012)

burwoodkush said:


> wud up homeboy from Canada
> 
> I grew some Diablo OG last year, that is some spicy stuff! I love it.
> I would soooooo enjoy that kief of yours, very nice!
> ...



the Diablo og was too good man I didnt wanna extract the thc from that bud so I didnt freeze those buds in the grinder  just let them fall naturally . 

Im interested in trying butane hash with pure kief , Ive done iso and pressed and I prefer pressed kief that is heated by far  i will upload pics once I get this stupid driver software from my phone installed


----------



## nibaini (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like some good shiznit. For some reason when i smoke kief my neck twitches like crazy i always end up giving away alot of kief maybe i will press it see if that helps lol


----------



## DavesMegaBBC (Jan 3, 2013)

nibaini said:


> Sounds like some good shiznit. For some reason when i smoke kief my neck twitches like crazy i always end up giving away alot of kief maybe i will press it see if that helps lol


WHEN I press my hash the buzz lasts alot longer , and it gives more of a heavy high thats kinda like a couchlock even ona sativa dominant flower like this one. it should help your neck relax. But I think I know what your talking about when you mean neck twitches I used to get those alot , but I thought it was cuase of the cigarettes and when I used to do ice.


----------



## nibaini (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been sober from glass for 3 years but still smoke a lot of cigs maybe that's why I twitch lol


----------



## DavesMegaBBC (Jan 3, 2013)

nibaini said:


> I've been sober from glass for 3 years but still smoke a lot of cigs maybe that's why I twitch lol


thats waht I was saying , tweaking aftermath xd , I will be posting some bud shots here alot , just got some bubble that smells gooood.


----------

